# Schaum



## Ford Prefect (11. November 2002)

Mahlzeit...

Erstmal im Voraus: Ja, ich habe die Suche benutzt, aber nur ein Thema gefunden, wo niemand drauf geantwortet hat... naja, was solls 

Könnte mir hier jemand sagen, wie man am besten Schaum "herstellen" kann? Also Schaum... vielleicht so in Richtung Tollwut  Möglichst realistisch sollte es jedenfalls sein.
Ich hoffe mal, dass mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann, wie ich am besten an dieses Problem herangehen kann... (Tipps für Verfeinerung und so sind natürlich auch willkommen, aber erstmal brauche ich nen "Anfang" )

Bis dann


----------



## MistR-X (11. November 2002)

das is ne seehr sehr gute frage,
ich denk mal ein guter anfang wäre sicherlich Wolken 
ich probier maln bisschen rum... werde falls was bei rumkommt das resultat hier posten


----------



## X-trOn (11. November 2002)

Also ich würd mal Kanälen rumspielen (also Neuer Kanal und dann Filter) weiß aber nicht ob da was zu machen is.

Mit 3d Studio Mx müsste sich da auch was machen lassen.

Oder du suchst dir ein Photo von Schaum zerschneidest es in kleine Teile und setzt die dann irgendwie versetzt zusammen. dazwischen musst du halt bruschen.


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Ford Prefect (11. November 2002)

Hmm, ja Problem ist nur, dass ich 0 Ahnung (wirklich gar keine ) von 3D Programmen habe (wollt ich auch mal anfangen zu lernen ^^), außerdem habe ich kein 3D max und die Trial will ich mir nicht extra zuschicken lassen 

Naja, ich werde auch noch ein bisschen rumspielen, hoffe aber noch, dass jemand mit einer guten Idee kommt... Ich glaube, so einfach ist das gar nicht...


----------

